# Addio San Siro: Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala.



## admin (5 Febbraio 2020)

Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport. 

Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio. 

Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport.
> 
> Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio.
> 
> Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.



Dio fa che sia vero. Con questo si svolta. È molto più importante della qualificazione alla CL, per tutto ciò che comporta anche in ottica cessione.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport.
> 
> Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio.
> 
> Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.



Come anticipato, era una semplice trattativa.

Si spara altissimo, per ottenere quello che più o meno si vuole.


----------



## cris (5 Febbraio 2020)

speriamo bene, forse è la volta buona


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Come anticipato, era una semplice trattativa.
> 
> Si spara altissimo, per ottenere quello che più o meno si vuole.



Detto, stradetto, ridetto.

Non capisco tutta quella infoiatura per Sesto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport.
> 
> Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio.
> 
> Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.



La vera svolta è tutta qui, una volta superato l'ostacolo stadio sarà tutto in discesa. Peccato che l'Inda sia avanti di almeno 2/3 anni. 
Quando torneremo ( e non manca tanto ) saremo comunque un passo indietro.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Detto, stradetto, ridetto.
> 
> Non capisco tutta quella infoiatura per Sesto...



Di Sesto interessava più ad altri che a Milan e Inter.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Detto, stradetto, ridetto.
> 
> Non capisco tutta quella infoiatura per Sesto...



ZIO ZOSIMO, preghiamo che vada in porto, sono in fibrillazione. Sarebbe davvero la svolta.



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> La vera svolta è tutta qui, una volta superato l'ostacolo stadio sarà tutto in discesa. Peccato che l'Inda sia avanti di almeno 2/3 anni.
> Quando torneremo ( e non manca tanto ) saremo comunque un passo indietro.



Bisogna vedere chi ci prenderà, perché è evidente che un Milan con l’approvazione dello stadio e il settlement agreement (la ragione per la quale si stanno tagliando i costi) sarà appetibile per un proprietario importante. Vai tranquillo che se ci prende quello giusto non arriveremo dietro ai venditori di condizionatori.


----------



## Jino (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ma Sala aveva alternative? O cosi o se ne andavano da un'altra parte...


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Detto, stradetto, ridetto.
> 
> Non capisco tutta quella infoiatura per Sesto...



hai detto e straridetto 1000 cose ma mica tutte si sono avverate... vediamo questa perchè ancora io non vedo niente. 
a parole siamo sulla buona strada... speriamo proceda così.

"infoiatura" per sesto... la non vedevano l'ora di farlo, qua c'erano (e non sono finiti) 30000 problemi. a volte meglio tagliare la testa al toro e capirla subito. tipo correa quest'estate, noi del milan siamo abituati a trattative fiume con un bel nulla di fatto.

vediamo come va a finire e se son contenti di ste volumetrie e del progetto finale. perchè da "stadio più bello del mondo" a "si guadagna poco perchè non ci hanno concesso sufficienti metri cubi" è un attimo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> hai detto e straridetto 1000 cose ma mica tutte si sono avverate... vediamo questa perchè ancora io non vedo niente.
> a parole siamo sulla buona strada... speriamo proceda così.
> 
> "infoiatura" per sesto... la non vedevano l'ora di farlo, qua c'erano (e non sono finiti) 30000 problemi. a volte meglio tagliare la testa al toro e capirla subito. tipo correa quest'estate, noi del milan siamo abituati a trattative fiume con un bel nulla di fatto.
> ...



Non volevo dirlo ma è l’unico timore che mi è rimasto. Perché chiaramente se dai 120 milioni a testa annuali di ricavi per Milan e Inter questi venissero dimezzati potrebbe essere un problema. Speriamo bene, ma sento che andrà bene stavolta.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non volevo dirlo ma è l’unico timore che mi è rimasto. Perché chiaramente se dai 120 milioni a testa annuali di ricavi per Milan e Inter questi venissero dimezzati potrebbe essere un problema. Speriamo bene, ma sento che andrà bene stavolta.



eh a scottarsi sempre poi non si crede se non si vede. almeno io sono così.


----------



## neversayconte (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport.
> 
> Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio.
> 
> Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.


Sono sempre dell'idea che con uno stadio nostro in periferia avremmo ricavi ben maggiori di uno stadio condiviso in centro, a parità di spese


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono sempre dell'idea che con uno stadio nostro in periferia avremmo ricavi ben maggiori di uno stadio condiviso in centro, a parità di spese



Se così fosse andremmo in periferia. Evidentemente così non è, penso che i conti li abbiano fatti.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> eh a scottarsi sempre poi non si crede se non si vede. almeno io sono così.



Mi sento abbastanza positivo perché da quello che ho capito la positività non è unilaterale da parte di Sala, ma anche da parte dei club, quindi.... comunque presto ne sapremo di più.


----------



## Super_Lollo (5 Febbraio 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono sempre dell'idea che con uno stadio nostro in periferia avremmo ricavi ben maggiori di uno stadio condiviso in centro, a parità di spese



Guardi il lato sbagliato. Secondo te Elliot e Suning spederebbero mai 500 e passa milioni a testa per costruire uno stadio con infrastrutture in periferia ? no mai. 

Lo stadio lo costruiscono perchè è l'indotto che gli fa gola.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Ancora mi mantengo molto ma molto cauto.

Ma se per quest'estate il discorso stadio procede bene e si vede un mercato un minimo propositivo, si potrebbe cominciare a ragionare di una fase di uscita da questo periodo di oscurantismo. Per ora sono più fiducioso della partecipazione di Suning che di Elliott, e noi ci dobbiamo ancora liberare di qualche scheletro nell'armadio.

Piedi per terra e attendiamo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Febbraio 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono sempre dell'idea che con uno stadio nostro in periferia avremmo ricavi ben maggiori di uno stadio condiviso in centro, a parità di spese



Su cosa si basano queste sensazioni?


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2020)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Sono sempre dell'idea che con uno stadio nostro in periferia avremmo ricavi ben maggiori di uno stadio condiviso in centro, a parità di spese



Eh no, l' unico vantaggio della condivisione è proprio stesso guadagno con metà spese.

Non credere alle leggende dei musei e dei ristorantini, i soldi veri li fanno costruendo immobili attorno, al botteghino e risparmiando sui costi.

Altrimenti i vari Lotito, De Laurentiis e compagnia ne avrebbero già costruiti 50 di stadi, vai tranquillo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Fa che vada tutto liscio...


----------



## Aron (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport.
> 
> Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio.
> 
> Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.



Hanno insomma trovato la quadra sulle mazzette. 
Ma fino a quando non vedo l'inizio dei lavori rimane per me una gigantesca bolla di sapone che a un certo punto potrebbe scoppiare come il Portello.


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Febbraio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Repubblica, il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro. Milan e Inter hanno convinto Sala. Sì al nuovo stadio e sì alla demolizione parziale di San Siro. Resteranno vivi alcuni elementi iconici del Meazza che diventerà un distretto dello sport.
> 
> Accordo anche a livello economico. Milan e Inter hanno iniziato a versare il nuovo canone per un *diritto di superficie di 90 anni *e non di 32, come si pensava all'inizio.
> 
> *Ora bisogna attendere il parere dei beni culturali e sciogliere l'ultimo nodo: tagliare quantità di costruzioni extra di uffici, hotel e negozi.*



Però aspettate... hanno voluto si venisse incontro... poi però pretendono sempre che si tagli tanto/tutto l'extra che porta realmente guadagno?!?!


----------



## overlord (5 Febbraio 2020)

Quindi...mancette sistemate, figli / nipoti / zii / cugggini dei coinvolti assunti /reclutati /approvati per progetti e progettini e..... ..... via che si può partire.
L'Italia, terra dell'ottimo olio di oliva, funziona bene quando si unge l'ungibile.

Ora incrociando le dita .... prossimo passo Silviott che vende. Dai su su


----------



## Marcex7 (6 Febbraio 2020)

" Il derby di domenica sarà uno degli ultimi giocati a San Siro"
Ahahahahahahahahah
Ahahahahahahahah


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2020)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Però aspettate... hanno voluto si venisse incontro... poi però pretendono sempre che si tagli tanto/tutto l'extra che porta realmente guadagno?!?!



Ci si verrà incontro, mi sembra evidente che non chiederanno ai club di avere uno stadio di proprietà che non possa competere coi top club europei in termini di guadagno, altrimenti tolto lo scopo di farlo. Ci si verrà incontro, anzi, io credo che i club fin dall’inizio abbiano fatto proposte “esagerate” per poi venire incontro al Sindaco e, tagliando, arrivare al vero obiettivo. In altre parole, il tuo obiettivo è ottenere 100 ma chiedi 150 così che sembri che, quando ottieni 100, tu abbia ottenuto meno di quello che ti aspettavi quando invece era ciò che volevi fin dal principio.

Insomma, se si parla di venirsi incontro entrambe le parti dovranno guadagnarci, non solo una. Se facessimo uno stadio che guadagnasse introiti pezzenti non ci guadagneremmo.


----------

